# Karcher K2 to K4



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone upgraded?

I've had my little K2 for years but I think it might be on its last legs. 
I also feel the need to get something with more oomph.

Before anyone suggests another brand.....don't :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I went from a k2 to a k5 (would of been k4 but the k5 was on offer at banq and was cheaper than the 4) So much more power and through put, wandered why i never done it sooner.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking on the Karcher outlet, they've got a couple of K4's for under £100 at the moment. 

The K2 is 1400w / 110bar
The K4 is 1800w / 130bar
The K5 is 2100w / 145bar

Sadly the only K5 they have is £195 

Did you find the accessories are interchangeable between your K2 and K5? I have a couple of longer than standard hoses, a snow foam lance and a vario lance.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

yep all fine im using same foam lance, and use some of my older nozzles with no issues., i think i got my k5 for a bit cheaper than that with a discount card at b and q, yes the lances gun etc all fit perfectly. This best bit was as i got the last one off the shelf, for some reason it had another 9 meters of hose cable tied to it, so when i got it home i ordered 2 push fit connecters and a male to male joining piece cost me £20 and now i have 18 meters of hose so don't have to keep moving the machine about.

just found this, and this was before i joined the 2 hoses together.



DLGWRX02 said:


> I used my k5 for the first time this weekend, oh yes big difference over a k2, which is what i have made redundant.
> 
> 
> Much quieter the extra length in the hose alone made it so much easier walking around. And clean off was remarkably better, although that could be down to the newly sealed surface last weekend.
> ...


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> yep all fine im using same foam lance, and use some of my older nozzles with no issues., i think i got my k5 for a bit cheaper than that with a discount card at b and q, yes the lances gun etc all fit perfectly. This best bit was as i got the last one off the shelf, for some reason it had another 9 meters of hose cable tied to it, so when i got it home i ordered 2 push fit connecters and a male to male joining piece cost me £20 and now i have 18 meters of hose so don't have to keep moving the machine about.
> 
> just found this, and this was before i joined the 2 hoses together.


Would you have any links for the male to male connectors?I also have 2 karcher hoses and looking for a way to join them,thanks


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

2 of these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230796255792#ht_1422wt_826

1 of these, with some ptfe tape on the thread
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330741940862#ht_1226wt_826


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Just upgraded from 20+ year old K2 which still works perfectly and never had any repairs done it, to the K4 Premium Full Control, I tried my Snow Foam Bottle the other day and it seems that the newer models have both a shorter distance between the bayonet lugs to Lance shoulder and a thinner bayonet, looks like I'll need to find a different adapter for my Snow Foam Bottle.










*--------------------New Lance-------- Old Lance------------------------ Snow Foam Bottle*


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Is the general consensus that the more powerful the sprayer the better? I've stayed with my K2 purely because it's not that powerful and that it's used as a method of applying the snow foam and then rinsing off suds, not actually removing any dirt. Ultimately the snow foam softens the dirt and the wash removes it. I would have thought that powerful sprayers could potentially damage seals and areas where the paint has been damaged I.e. Stone chips.


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> 2 of these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230796255792#ht_1422wt_826
> 
> 1 of these, with some ptfe tape on the thread
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330741940862#ht_1226wt_826


Thanks for the info,must get them ordered.

I'm using a k4 with about 3 or 4 years and can't fault it.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Is the general consensus that the more powerful the sprayer the better? I've stayed with my K2 purely because it's not that powerful and that it's used as a method of applying the snow foam and then rinsing off suds, not actually removing any dirt. Ultimately the snow foam softens the dirt and the wash removes it. I would have thought that powerful sprayers could potentially damage seals and areas where the paint has been damaged I.e. Stone chips.


It's a good question. I don't feel like my K2 and any snowfoam I've ever used gets any of the grime off the car. 
My neighbour has a petrol powered pressure washer which looks far more powerful than mine and his cars are immaculate so can't see the added pressure being an issue.

The K4 and 5's come with adjustable lances.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Matt_Nic said:


> Anyone upgraded?
> 
> I've had my little K2 for years but I think it might be on its last legs.
> I also feel the need to get something with more oomph.
> ...


How about Nilfisk?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about Nilfisk?
> 
> View attachment 49552


Stop abusing your moderator power :devil:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

DouglasH said:


> Just upgraded from 20+ year old K2 which still works perfectly and never had any repairs done it, to the K4 Premium Full Control, I tried my Snow Foam Bottle the other day and it seems that the newer models have both a shorter distance between the bayonet lugs to Lance shoulder and a thinner bayonet, looks like I'll need to find a different adapter for my Snow Foam Bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect the current K2 will be a little lighter, would be nice to see a pic of yours.

I have one of these, it is also pretty old and the pump is metal, still runs.










Sorry to go a little OT.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Matt_Nic said:


> Stop abusing your moderator power :devil:


I couldn't resist it.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Matt_Nic said:


> It's a good question. I don't feel like my K2 and any snowfoam I've ever used gets any of the grime off the car.
> My neighbour has a petrol powered pressure washer which looks far more powerful than mine and his cars are immaculate so can't see the added pressure being an issue.


But does the added pressure really add anything? My understanding is that the snowfoam softens the dirt and then the 2BM wash removes it. The pressure washer is just a way of applying the foam and then rinsing it off. It it worth an extra £100/£150 for the extra pressure. Personally I don't pressure wash before applying the foam and after my wash all the dirt is gone so is it worth the extra?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I went from a k2 to a k5 (would of been k4 but the k5 was on offer at banq and was cheaper than the 4) So much more power and through put, wandered why i never done it sooner.


Don't suppose you got it last Easter time did you, i got same model at B&Q for £207, only went in for a £2 hose connection, bought cause the present 8 year old K5 i had at the time was pulsing and probably not much life left in it, £207 was to good an offer not to take advantage of, anyway tonight I've just taken it back to B&Q for a like for like replacement, after 20 seconds of use pressure drops to half, barely blasts dirt of, was told they had none in store, no store in north east had one, i said i was on B&Q website last night and it would let me click & collect a K5 for 2 days time delivered to that store, but store manageress/pain in the **** was having none of it and all i was gonna get off them was my £207 or take pressure washer back home, told them to replace faulty pw I'd have to put £250 plus my refund to buy one, they were having none of it, been loyal Karcher fan for years but seriously considering another manufacturer if i don't get my complaint resolved


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

Chris Donaldson said:


> But does the added pressure really add anything? My understanding is that the snowfoam softens the dirt and then the 2BM wash removes it. The pressure washer is just a way of applying the foam and then rinsing it off. It it worth an extra £100/£150 for the extra pressure. Personally I don't pressure wash before applying the foam and after my wash all the dirt is gone so is it worth the extra?


Personally i would say the extra £150 is more than justified, I've never used a K2 so can't vouch for its pressure, using a K5 and correct pre wash i achieve a touchless wash after its pressure washed off, you can run your fingers along any painted surface to check before wash mitt touches it and there isn't anything to feel but smooth wet paint, there is quite a drop in pressure ratings between K5 & K2, personality even though I've never used one i still wouldn't buy one only because i know what more powerful machine can do


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

I went from k2 compact to the k7 premium home etc etc.. (latest model)

Honestly for what I use it for (snow foam, rinsing the car etc) I don't really see the 'worth'

However I have only used pretty average snow foams (DDJ currently which doesn't really do anything apart from look cool) tempted to try valet pro citrus wash for something a bit more oomph


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

shine247 said:


> I suspect the current K2 will be a little lighter, would be nice to see a pic of yours.
> 
> I have one of these, it is also pretty old and the pump is metal, still runs.
> 
> ...


Here you go, just realised its a 1999, not as old as I first thought, has been used every year for Garden Driveway Cleaning, obviously why I'm sticking to Karcher. Is the old Lance bayonet fitting in my previous picture different to other K2's, just wondered as the Snow Foam bottle was only bought a couple of years ago from e-bay and came with the right fitting, or was I just lucky.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

combat wombat said:


> Don't suppose you got it last Easter time did you, i got same model at B&Q for £207, only went in for a £2 hose connection, bought cause the present 8 year old K5 i had at the time was pulsing and probably not much life left in it, £207 was to good an offer not to take advantage of, anyway tonight I've just taken it back to B&Q for a like for like replacement, after 20 seconds of use pressure drops to half, barely blasts dirt of, was told they had none in store, no store in north east had one, i said i was on B&Q website last night and it would let me click & collect a K5 for 2 days time delivered to that store, but store manageress/pain in the **** was having none of it and all i was gonna get off them was my £207 or take pressure washer back home, told them to replace faulty pw I'd have to put £250 plus my refund to buy one, they were having none of it, been loyal Karcher fan for years but seriously considering another manufacturer if i don't get my complaint resolved


Ouch! I got it in September last last, think it was a birthday treat to myself.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

combat wombat said:


> Don't suppose you got it last Easter time did you, i got same model at B&Q for £207, only went in for a £2 hose connection, bought cause the present 8 year old K5 i had at the time was pulsing and probably not much life left in it, £207 was to good an offer not to take advantage of, anyway tonight I've just taken it back to B&Q for a like for like replacement, after 20 seconds of use pressure drops to half, barely blasts dirt of, was told they had none in store, no store in north east had one, i said i was on B&Q website last night and it would let me click & collect a K5 for 2 days time delivered to that store, but store manageress/pain in the **** was having none of it and all i was gonna get off them was my £207 or take pressure washer back home, told them to replace faulty pw I'd have to put £250 plus my refund to buy one, they were having none of it, been loyal Karcher fan for years but seriously considering another manufacturer if i don't get my complaint resolved


Try going direct to Karcher 1st. See if they will send you a new one and take away the old one at the same time.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

DouglasH said:


> Is the old Lance bayonet fitting in my previous picture different to other K2's, just wondered as the Snow Foam bottle was only bought a couple of years ago from e-bay and came with the right fitting, or was I just lucky.


Thank you Douglas, mine was about 99 too. Amazing how they have lasted. My chassis cleaner and foam lance fit the old model and a water cooled model I had 3 years back, I did not need to change any bits myself.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Chris Donaldson said:


> But does the added pressure really add anything? My understanding is that the snowfoam softens the dirt and then the 2BM wash removes it. The pressure washer is just a way of applying the foam and then rinsing it off. It it worth an extra £100/£150 for the extra pressure. Personally I don't pressure wash before applying the foam and after my wash all the dirt is gone so is it worth the extra?


I spend ages pressure washing the whole car after applying snow foam. 
Snow foam is a small part of the process, one which still rightly divides opinion. 
My little K2 gets a lot off. I think a more powerful K4 will get more off still.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've gone from a k2 to a k4 and the k4 is alot motr powerful, much easier and quicker 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

graham1970 said:


> I've gone from a k2 to a k4 and the k4 is alot motr powerful, much easier and quicker
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Much quieter?


----------



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

Ive got a k4 full control. Really happy with it. Not a bad price too.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Went from a K2 which was over 6 years old and running fine to a K4, really glad I made the change. I would say that the hose is shocking though so really need to get that changed.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> Much quieter?


I'd say it is actualy,not a massive difference tho

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Went from a K2 which was over 6 years old and running fine to a K4, really glad I made the change. I would say that the hose is shocking though so really need to get that changed.


What's wrong with the hose?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> What's wrong with the hose?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Very stiff and doesnt un roll very well


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got a 25m hose indoors. It was good when I lived with my parents as the car was nowhere near the house. It weighed a tone thoug hand was quite fiddly to handle as the rubber was so thick. Got the feeling it would last longer than the human race though. 

Think I'll get a K4 but not yet. The Mrs will get the hump if I buy too much )


----------

